# Where can I buy thermal pads locally?



## thx1138

I really don't want to order online, the shipping will cost just as much as the pad and wont get here for a while. There has to be a place locally that sells it. I went to home depot and lowes and no one even knew what I was talking about. I went to radio shack and asked them and they didn't know what it was either so I asked where their thermal paste was cause the pads might be next to it and they didn't even know what thermal paste was. Then I went to a little mom and pop computer store and they had every kind of thermal interface material except for what I needed. Can someone help? I only need a 5" x 1" piece if that.


----------



## theonedub

Thermal tape or thermal pads? I have some spare thermal tape, super thin, Japanese brand.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theonedub* 
Thermal tape or thermal pads? I have some spare thermal tape, super thin, Japanese brand.

Woops I mean pads







It's for my mosfet cooler. Top post edited.


----------



## thx1138




----------



## thx1138

I just want to rage right now. All I need a small little strip and thats whats holding me back from using my computer for the last day I have off. I tried best buy radio shack and a dozen little repair shops. Wth I would've put money on the fact that one of the little shops would have something.


----------



## thx1138

Can someone tell me where I can buy some online this is frickin ridiculous.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Can someone tell me where I can buy some online this is frickin ridiculous.

Shore! This is what I got: Used like 3 pads for my mosfet and 5970 waterblock, so if you're just doing a mosfet, one pad will work wonderfully and leave you with plenty extra.

Edit: (As I said in my other post, if it's longer than 60mm, you should get this, which it probably is, so I'd get this, I think my mosfet I got already had this with it)

94x15x.5mm pad

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bithpad9bp.html

60x50x.5mm pad:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwathpadbig.html

It worked great, I ordered from them twice and super fast shipping both times.

Just make sure that whatever you choose, it's long enough for the mosfet you're replacing.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/bithpad9bp.html

This would also work very well if your mosfet is longer than 60mm.


----------



## DuckieHo

Thermal pad are not carried by store.... you need to look online.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn* 
Shore! This is what I got: Used like 3 pads for my mosfet and 5970 waterblock, so if you're just doing a mosfet, one pad will work wonderfully and leave you with plenty extra.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwathpadbig.html

It worked great, I ordered from them twice and super fast shipping both times.

Thanks, I think .5mm would be too thin. Does it matter? I have some 1mm thick stuff to use as a comparison that I'm about to use to install my my gpu water block and even the 1mm looks much thinner than what I originally took off the mosfet cooler. It was pretty thick at least 2mm. I'll keep looking around.

$1.99 to buy $4.80 to ship?! Just put it in a white frickin envelope!


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thx1138* 
Thanks, I think .5mm would be too thin. Does it matter? I have some 1mm thick stuff to use as a comparison that I'm about to use to install my my gpu water block and even the 1mm looks much thinner than what I originally took off the mosfet cooler. It was pretty thick at least 2mm. I'll keep looking around.

$1.99 to buy $4.80 to ship?! Just put it in a white frickin envelope!

They do just put it in an envelope. Um, I know that for the mosfet, it doesn't matter cause it's going to get pulled down tight on it, so thinner would be better in my opinion. For my gpu though, I know that I used .5 mm, but it wasn't the same thickness, so I doubled it up (being paraffin based (wax) it'll just melt together I assumed, so you can do that with it)

Also, notice that I edited my post, so don't get the wrong thing.


----------



## thx1138

So I was taking off the mosfet cooler on my gpu while getting ready to install my new ek water block and noticed the thermal pad was the same size I need for the mosfet cooler on the mobo. I placed it on the heatsink and mounted the heatsink to the mobo and thought I was the luckiest guy in the world.

I proceeded to cut up the thermal pads that came with my ek block for the ram on the gpu and the mosfets. I started peeling off the plastic on both sides of the thermal pad and I did it very carefully and methodically. The first two pelled off with ease. The third one was being a pain so I placed it to the side and tried another one, and another one, and another one. They were all fused to the plastic.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub

Id drop them an email with those pics and see if they cant make things right for you.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theonedub* 
Id drop them an email with those pics and see if they cant make things right for you.

I couldn't find an email all I found was an automatic ticket system on their website.

I know if I do it right now it's just going to be an un-readable jumble of profanity because I know even if they are willing to send me new pads at no charge there's no way I would get them before thanksgiving. Not to mention I'm sure they take some time to go through their tickets and it's not like they are going to send them out right away after reading my email.

I havn't used my computer in like three weeks, today is my last day off from work because starting tuesday I'll be working two jobs so I'll never have any time after this. They might make decent products but because of this I will curse them till the day I die, I'm beyond frustrated.


----------

